# New conditions for membership in Embarc's Extraordinary Escapes program



## cd5 (Aug 16, 2016)

Embarc members received an email today letting them know that if they were not members of EE on September 5th, or if they let their membership expire,  the terms for joining will change.

http://view.connect.diamondresorts....5f9e8a3316946b8850c88c59b4e17f7cc360418c62189

More points (a minimum of 60 at a price of at least $175)  will need to be purchased in order to obtain EE membership.


----------



## tashamen (Aug 17, 2016)

I got that email too, but since I haven't bothered with the EE membership for years it's a moot point for me.  I never did see the appeal of EE, but then again I have an individual II membership that I can still deposit Embarc weeks into.


----------

